# Celeb Dye-job Disasters



## Aprill (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 19, 2008)

I like all of them except Christina Aguilera, Charlotte Johansson, Rachel McAdams and the last one.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't like any of them.

I think Scarlett's and Christina's are the weirdest. Christina's because the bits in between the white and black look bluey grey and Scarlett because...what colour is that supposed to be? It's like a muted down mix of orange and blonde...


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 20, 2008)

I am not going to be critical. You should have seen my hair when I was going through my radical hair dye days.

Some of the celebs seem like they have coloured extensions only.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 20, 2008)

Pretty ugly! All of them...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 20, 2008)

The only one that bothers me is the last one. lol.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 20, 2008)

I think Scarlet's and the last one are the worst! Eek!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2008)

I kind of like christina's... not a huge fan of the others..

hers looks like it's supposed to be like that at least, lol


----------



## Darla (Oct 20, 2008)

none are great


----------



## farris2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I kind of like christina's... not a huge fan of the others..
hers looks like it's supposed to be like that at least, lol

I did too until I saw the blonde trying to peep through there at the hairline around her forehead


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 20, 2008)

I know all of those aren't too good but I kinda like the pink stripe in the hair.


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder how they come up with these hair color ideas. Is it thier idea, or someone else's bad one!

Yikes!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 20, 2008)

I quite like Joss Stone's hair..all the rest are a bit daft.


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 20, 2008)

Sometimes I just wonder what people are thinking? Who is telling them this stuff looks good??


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder as well. Can't tell which one is worse, i'll probably go with Scarlet though, ooh that sort of mermaid's tail hair color...Yuck !


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Who's the last chick? I kinda like that one... But I'm seeing it with a Kelis spiked kinda hairstyle...


----------



## katana (Oct 20, 2008)

I like Christina's....and Joss Stone's really suits her.

But Scarlett's looks terrible....I wonder if it was for a role, or if she was between dye jobs.


----------



## chocobon (Oct 21, 2008)

Plz don't shoot me but I kinda like Rihanna's and Joss Stone's hair!!


----------



## sarah29457 (Oct 27, 2008)

Out of all of them I think the only one acceptable would be Joss' but even then eek! Scary!


----------



## speedy (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Joss Stone's, but the rest are not nice at all!


----------



## lolaB (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, the only one I like is Joss Stone's. The rest of them look like mistakes.


----------



## love heals (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no words!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 29, 2008)

It's fun to experiment, but most of the time, the results are bad.


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 29, 2008)

i dont think rihanna's is that bad


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Oct 29, 2008)

aaah that christina aguilera look is just awful...I dont know how many girls in school I knew who did the same thing ! aaah



lol


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 9, 2008)

i think all of them are ugly. but i can't say anything bad about joss stone because of 2 reasons :

1# she used manic panic,and honestly i can't say anything bad about that hair colour brand.

2# i just can't say anything bad about burgundy hair,i had it for a while,still sorta have burgundy chunks in my hair, and its just a lovely colour i've had since i was 12.

i plan to have my Pixie Acia dye job back in my hair pretty soon.






i just love black and pink!!!


----------

